# Looking for dive buddy...



## mchristian (Jun 24, 2009)

Just got my Nitrox certs. and I was looking for someone to dive with. All kinds of dives are good, boat, beach, fresh or salt. Send me an email if you're ready to dive.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *mchristian (6/23/2009)*Just got my Nitrox certs. and I was looking for someone to dive with. All kinds of dives are good, boat, beach, fresh or salt. Send me an email if you're ready to dive.


Welcome to the forum. Just keep an eye on the scuba and spearfishing sections or the need a crew section as well. Most of us are shooting the MBT Guns and Hoses tournament this weekend. Come out and hang out at the weigh in at Grand Lagoon Yacht club. You will get to know a lot of us and find some new dive buddies in the process I am sure.


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Telum's post is right on. Most everyone I know and have dove with is shooting the tournament, so this will be an awefully quiet weekend in terms of finding someone who wants to go diving that isn't already in the tourney. Yep, check out the GLYC for the weigh in and you'll meet a mess of people.


----------



## Fishindaddy (Jul 13, 2008)

PM sent


----------

